# estuve/estaba hablando



## egenni

Hola,
Cual es la diferencia entre las frases "estuve hablando" y "estaba hablando"?  En que contexto debo usar los dos?  Gracias!


----------



## juananpelos

"Estuve hablando" se sitúa en el pasado remoto, como un acto que ya ha terminado; v.gr
"Ayer estuve hablando durante dos horas, y después me fui a casa". 
"Estaba hablando" pude referirse al pasado inmediato: "Estaba hablando yo y me has interrumpido", o bien en una narración, con connotación de desarrollo en el pasado:  "Estaba hablando, cuando esa mujer entró en el bar".
Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Fernita

De acuerdo con Juananpelos.* ¡Bienvenidos los dos!*

_Estuve hablando_ da la idea de una acción contínua en el pasado que terminó. Mientras que _Estaba hablando_ también se refiere a una acción pasada pero necesita obligatoriamente una oración subordinada o algo como referencia.
No tiene sentido decir "Estaba hablando con él" si *previamente o posteriormente *no se menciona otro suceso. Salvo que sea la respuesta a ¿_Qué estabas haciendo cuando te llamé?_
Si no responde a una pregunta, se usa así:
Estaba hablando cuando sonó el teléfono. ( = I was talking when the phone rang.)
Estaba hablando con X mientras ella cocinaba.

Es decir que _Estaba hablando_ ... siempre va seguido de: _y (pasó otra cosa), cuando, mientras que, en el momento en que, y de repente/de pronto, ..._ Es muy común en narraciones.

Además:
_Estuve hablando_. Deja bien claro que se refiere a "Yo" como sujeto.
_Estaba hablando_ _en el momento en que se abrió la puerta_. El sujeto puede ser y_o, él, ella o usted._
Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## Irvette

I have a question about the two past tenses in spanish. What is the difference between "estuve hablando"and "estaba hablando". Please send me an example.


----------



## chamyto

*Ayer *, a eso de las ocho , me *encontré* con Juan y *estuve* hablando con él . Mientras estábamos hablando de nuestras cosas de repente *oímos* un ruido muy fuerte : Un rayo había caído en un tejado .

estuve = finished action  , perfect .

estaba = unfinished action  , imperfect .


----------



## donbill

Irvette said:


> I have a question about the two past tenses in spanish. What is the difference between "estuve hablando"and "estaba hablando". Please send me an example.



To add a little to chamyto's excellent example:

Estuve estudiando toda la noche. (The night is over, finished; so is my studying.)

Estaba estudiando cuando llamaste. (I was studying when you called. Maybe I'm still studying; there's no indication that I have stopped, only that I was studying when you called.)


----------



## inib

I confirm all the above, and just in case you want a comparison with English, "estuve hablando" will be translated as "I spoke" (in most cases, at least) while "estaba hablando" corresponds to the past continuous -"I was speaking".


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> I confirm all the above, and just in case you want a comparison with English, "estuve hablando" will be translated as "I spoke" (in most cases, at least) while "estaba hablando" corresponds to the past continuous -"I was speaking".


De acuerdo con todo lo que habéis dicho. 
A propósito de esto, tengo una pregunta dirigida en especial a los hablantes nativos de inglés:
Es frecuente oir algo así: "I met so and so this morning and *he was telling me......"*

Por poner ejemplos reales:

_"I received a call about 6pm from this rude guy name Sam Rogers and *he was telling me* I owed the pay loan and that I was going to go to *...I *_
_"I visited my man at the county jail and *he was telling me* that his plea bargain is still 1 and half year in prison and he'd come out on ..."_
_"Then we bought a drink and *he was telling me* he was a farmer, and I said, 'Ah! That"s interesting because I've got an interest in the soil as well'. _
Me gustaría saber cómo sentís los hablantes nativos esta forma continua del verbo y que sólo encuentro con el verbo decir (Cf. _"Then we bought a drink and *danced* til midnight"). _Es nuestro 'me estuvo diciendo', ¿no? Agradezco cualquier comentario.


----------



## inib

That's right, Irma. It's the equivalent of "me estuvo diciendo", and I've never thought about this before, so my answer is just based on guesswork and the three examples you've given. In all three, *he told me* is also possible, but I think in the first two examples, _he was telling me_ gives the impression that he went on a bit, that perhaps he was beginning to bore me. I have more doubts about your third example, because the listener is obviously not bored. I think this last one might be the "traditional" use of past continuous and past simple used together ie:he was talking and I interrupted him to reply.
But as I say, I'm making this up as I go along, so wait for more replies, pleeease!


----------



## blasita

> A propósito de esto, tengo una pregunta dirigida en especial a los hablantes nativos de inglés:
> Es frecuente oír algo así: "I met so and so this morning and he was telling me......"
> "I received a call about 6pm from this rude guy name Sam Rogers and he was telling me I owed the pay loan and that I was going to go to ...I
> "I visited my man at the county jail and he was telling me that his plea bargain is still 1 and half year in prison and he'd come out on ..."
> "Then we bought a drink and he was telling me he was a farmer, and I said, 'Ah! That"s interesting because I've got an interest in the soil as well'.
> Me gustaría saber cómo sentís los halantes nativos esta forma continua del verbo y que sólo encentro con el verbo decir (Cf. "Then we bought a drink and danced til midnight"). Es nuestro 'me estuvo diciendo', ¿no? Agradezco cualquier comentario.



Lo siento, Irma, aunque sé que siempre prefieres tener la opinión de los nativos, yo la voy a dar.

Apart from the uses that Inib has pointed out, the past progressive is often used with verbs of saying: this gives more relative importance to the following verb, to what is said.  So, I don´t think we can generalise, and say that in all cases it can be translated ´estuvo diciendo´; I´d see them separately, but sure you´ll have more and better answers.


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> _he was telling me_ gives the impression that *he* *went on a bit*



It's interesting that you include *'he went on a bit'* in your comment, inib. That means, of course, that it came to an end, which is also true for _estuvo hablando_. When we use the phrasing _"This guy called me this morning and he was telling me that...."_ I think we always imply that it stopped after a while ('a bit'), but we can't express clearly because our verb morphology won't let us. The same lack of morphological resources makes it hard for _principiantes_ to grasp the difference between_ estaba_ _hablando_ / _estuvo hablando_ because we can translate both as _was talking_.

The _NGLE_ has an interesting paragraph (23.2.1e) that touches on the topic.
Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

Gracias a los tres por vuestras, como siempre, concienzudas respuestas.

Blasita, sabes bien que tus comentarios son muy bienvenidos. Si digo 'nativos' es porque es muy largo decir 'nativos o no nativos que conozcan bien el inglés', grupo el segundo en el que, por supuesto, te incluyo a ti. Así que, date siempre por aludida. Lo que dices de los 'saying verbs' es interesante y lo voy a pensar, pero no sé muy bien qué se entiende por _'gives more relative importance', _si se le da más importancia o si se relativiza esa importancia_._
Te agradezo, no nativa experta, que me lo aclares.

Nice seeing you all again after some very relaxing holidays.


----------



## Irvette

I'm not from Great Britain or the U.S., I'm Polish. Recently I started to learn Spanish, but the longer I study English. Both languages ​​I like


----------



## blasita

> Te agradezo, no nativa experta, que me lo aclares.



Gracias, Irma.  Para mí sí que es un verdadero placer verte por aquí. Disculpas a todos; no había visto esta pregunta hasta ahora.

Quizás haya entendido mal, pero me parece que Donbill e Inib han dicho/insinuado que se podrían traducir todos los ´I was telling ...´ por ´estuvo diciendo´ (y teniendo en cuenta sus conocimientos de ambos idiomas, tendrán razón). Yo tendría que pensarlo más detenidamente, pero no estoy segura de que en todos los casos sea así (al menos no cuando la perífrasis está interrumpida por otra acción). No he aprendido lo que sé de inglés traduciendo, luego para mí es difícil hacerlo sin pensarlo lo suficiente.

I mentioned that use of the past progressive because I thought it was relevant to the question (verbs of saying).  I am going to try to be brief and get to the point. What I mean is something like this: _Jen was saying that she still can´t find a job./ Steve was telling me that the Uxbridge students have lectures at seven o´clock in the morning. _ This is quite common in indirect reports in spoken language. It is used to emphasise an important piece of news/information; it puts the focus on the content, not the actual words.

Lo he escrito un poco deprisa, pero espero que te sirva, Irma. Seguro que los demás foreros lo mejorarán y darán su experta opinión sobre ello.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

PS Irvette, Polish is such a difficult language ... Saludos.


----------



## Irvette

I know, but if I had to learn the other language, I would never select German, I think it`s the most difficult for polish people. Saludos


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Quizás haya entendido mal, pero me parece que Donbill e Inib han dicho/insinuado que se podrían traducir todos los ´I was telling ...´ por ´estuvo diciendo´ (y teniendo en cuenta sus conocimientos de ambos idiomas, tendrán razón). Yo tendría que pensarlo más detenidamente, pero no estoy segura de que en todos los casos sea así (al menos no cuando la perífrasis está interrumpida por otra acción). No he aprendido lo que sé de inglés traduciendo, luego para mí es difícil hacerlo sin pensarlo lo suficiente.
> 
> I



Blasita, no sé si quieres continuar este hilo, pero voy a responder al comentario tuyo. (He tardado un poco en responder, ¿no?) Considera el ejemplo siguiente:

_I talked to inib this morning and *she was telling me* that this is a really tricky point of usage for anglohablantes._ = me estuvo diciendo = me dijo.

Lo veo de esta manera: _Hablé con ella esta mañana y me dijo ciertas cosas_. *She was telling me* es conversacional, y significa que durante un tiempo indeterminado me habló de algo, que hizo algunos comentarios, etc. A pesar de usar el progresivo, pongo (por implicación) fin a lo que que ha dicho ella. Y como ya hemos dicho, tiene que ser por implicación en tales contextos porque al inglés le faltan los recursos morfológicos para expresarlo explícitamente. No sé esto tiene sentido. Es simplemente cómo lo veo yo.

Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Gracias, Irma. Para mí sí que es un verdadero placer verte por aquí. Disculpas a todos; no había visto esta pregunta hasta ahora.


Gracias por contestar, blasita. Es un alivio comprobar que tampoco vosotros podeís estar en todas partes al mismo tiempo. A veces llego a pensar que sí. 



blasita said:


> _Steve was telling me that the Uxbridge students have lectures at seven o´clock in the morning. _This is quite common in indirect reports in spoken language. It is used to emphasise an important piece of news/information; it puts the focus on the content, not the actual words.


Nunca había oído que esta construcción sirviera para enfatizar información, pero es que, en realidad, que me acuerde, nunca la había visto explicada en ningún sitio ni tampoco la había consultado. No lo entiendo muy bien, pero todavía es muy temprano para mí, lo pensaré cuidadosamente cuando me haya espabilado. De todas maneras, se me ha ocurrido algo, lo escribo después de la cita de donbill, y me gustaría que me dieras tu opinión.



donbill said:


> Lo veo de esta manera: _Hablé con ella esta mañana y me dijo ciertas cosas_. *She was telling me* es conversacional, y significa que durante un tiempo indeterminado me habló de algo, que hizo algunos comentarios, etc. A pesar de usar el progresivo, pongo (por implicación) fin a lo que que ha dicho ella. Y como ya hemos dicho, tiene que ser por implicación en tales contextos porque al inglés le faltan los recursos morfológicos para expresarlo explícitamente. No sé esto tiene sentido. Es simplemente cómo lo veo yo.


¿No puede ser este *"was telling me"* equivalente al español *“me decía que…….”?* 
Porque es curioso que en ninguno de los dos idiomas se utilice esta construcción para contar lo que alguien dijo a un tercero, quizá porque con un tercero no me pongo en la situación, y ponerse en la situación podría ser la razón para optar por utilizar un tiempo progresivo:

1ª persona
_“I met Pedro this morning and he *was telling ME*…he had found this terrific job with British Airways…….”_
_“Me encontré con Pedro esta mañana y *ME decía *que había encontrado un trabajo genial en British Airways…….”?_

3ª persona
_“My daughter met Pedro this morning and he *was telling HER*  *told HER  *__he had found this terrific job with British Airways…….”_
_‘Juan encontró a Pedro esta mañana y *LE decía* *LE* *dijo/estuvo diciendo* que había encontrado un trabajo genial en British Airways…….”?_

¿Tiene sentido todo esto? Espero vuestra respetadísima opinión si tenéis un momento para darla.


----------



## inib

donbill said:


> Blasita, Considera el ejemplo siguiente:
> 
> _I talked to inib this morning and *she was telling me* that this is a really tricky point of usage for anglohablantes._ = me estuvo diciendo = me dijo.
> 
> Lo veo de esta manera: _Hablé con ella esta mañana y me dijo ciertas cosas_. *She was telling me* es conversacional, y significa que durante un tiempo indeterminado me habló de algo, que hizo algunos comentarios, etc. A pesar de usar el progresivo, pongo (por implicación) fin a lo que que ha dicho ella.
> 
> Saludos


 
Voy a tener que darle la razón a Donbill sobre su teoría de "poner fin", y retirar la mía de que la persona habló un poco demás, quizá empezando a aburrir un poco. El ejemplo rosa demuestra que esto es imposible. 
En serio, Blasita, creo que la mayoría de las veces "was telling me" sería equivalente de "me estuvo diciendo", pero tendrá que haber casos en los que los usos de los cuatro tiempos españoles (_dijo, decía, estuvo diciendo, estaba diciendo_) se solapan, precisamente para poderlos concentrar en sólo 2 tiempos en inglés (_told, was telling_).
O volviendo al verbo de Irvette, *normalmente* _hablé/estuve hablando = spoke, estaba hablando = was speaking, hablaba_ = cualquiera de los dos (depende de contexto). No quisiera mojarme más que esto.
Saludos a todos.

¡Uff! Ahora veo que Irma lo ha complicado aun más. Me retiro de momento.


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Voy a tener que darle la razón a Donbill sobre su teoría de "poner fin", y retirar la mía de que la persona habló un poco demás, quizá empezando a aburrir un poco. El ejemplo rosa demuestra que esto es imposible.
> 
> ¡Uff! Ahora veo que Irma lo ha complicado aun más. Me retiro de momento.


¡Eso nunca, por favor!, necesitamos que nos _'aburras'_ un poco más.


----------



## blasita

> Lo veo de esta manera: Hablé con ella esta mañana y me dijo ciertas cosas. She was telling me es conversacional, y significa que durante un tiempo indeterminado me habló de algo, que hizo algunos comentarios, etc. A pesar de usar el progresivo, pongo (por implicación) fin a lo que que ha dicho ella. Y como ya hemos dicho, tiene que ser por implicación en tales contextos porque al inglés le faltan los recursos morfológicos para expresarlo explícitamente. No sé esto tiene sentido. Es simplemente cómo lo veo yo.





> En serio, Blasita, creo que la mayoría de las veces "was telling me" sería equivalente de "me estuvo diciendo", pero tendrá que haber casos en los que los usos de los cuatro tiempos españoles (dijo, decía, estuvo diciendo, estaba diciendo) se solapan, precisamente para poderlos concentrar en sólo 2 tiempos en inglés (told, was telling).



Gracias, Inib y Donbill. Como dije antes, mi intención ha sido solamente ayudar a responder la duda de Irma, no es que personalmente esté interesada en este tema en particular (aunque todo me interesa).

No creo haber cuestionado que ´estuve diciendo´ fuera la traducción más lógica y usual de ´was telling´, y creo que es así. Lo único que he intentado decir es que p.ej.´ Estaba hablando de ella cuando entró por la puerta.´ Es lo primero que se me ha ocurrido ahora; espero que os hagáis la idea. Creo simplemente que hay unos cuantos usos del ´past progressive´ y  que se pudieran llegar a solapar (como ya ha dicho Inib).

Después de haber mencionado el uso especial del que hablé y antes de escribir mi comentario anterior, lo consulté en dos libros de gramática y así aparece allí. No he pensado (y no creo que hoy tenga el tiempo de hacerlo) si este énfasis se da en español, pero creo que no (no de la misma forma).

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> ¿No puede ser este *"was telling me"* equivalente al español *“me decía que…….”?*
> Porque es curioso que en ninguno de los dos idiomas se utilice esta construcción para contar lo que alguien dijo a un tercero, _*quizá porque con un tercero no me pongo en la situación, y ponerse en la situación podría ser la razón para optar por utilizar un tiempo progresivo:*_



Irma, creo que has dado en el clavo. Por haber estado en la situación, sé que los comentarios empezaron y terminaron, y por eso puedo usar el progresivo en el contexto. 

(Me temo que he añadido muy poco al hilo con este comentario.)

Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> Irma, creo que has dado en el clavo. Por haber estado en la situación, sé que los comentarios empezaron y terminaron, y por eso puedo usar el progresivo en el contexto.
> 
> (Me temo que he añadido muy poco al hilo con este comentario.)
> 
> Saludos


Gracias por tu aprobación, donbill. Siempre añades 'un mucho' a todos los hilos. Es inestimable el contenido de tus mensajes, pero especialmente admirable es la cuidadosa atención que prestas a todas las consultas que se hacen en este foro, por poco importantes que sean.


----------



## inib

I really admire (and learn so much from) your capacity of analysis, all of you. And whilst you are agreeing more than disagreeing, every new post makes me change my mind and convinces me! I don't normally consider myself "chaquetera", but now I've had time to read each post carefully, I think you are *all* right (¿maybe even I was partially? - because only if I was there, in first person, would I know when the comments started, when they stopped, and ¿if they went on a bit too long for my liking?).
But I'm getting so out of my depth, that I can no longer trust my instinct to choose, in the simplest sentence, whether _I/he_ _was telling/told     me/him_ sounds better.


----------



## Peterdg

donbill said:


> The _NGLE_ has an interesting paragraph (23.2.1e) that touches on the topic.
> Saludos





> *23.2.1e* Los predicados de realización dejan en suspenso el componente télico al ser modificados por los grupos...


 ¿Pero qué demonios es el _componente *télico*_?

Si buscas "télico" en el DRAE, ¡¡*no está*!!


----------



## Irvette

That`s why I asked this question.


----------



## Irma2011

Peterdg said:


> ¿Pero qué demonios es el _componente *télico*_?
> 
> Si buscas "télico" en el DRAE, ¡¡*no está*!!


*Modos de motivación Télicos y Paratélicos*</SPAN>
Los estudios de la motivación del psicólogo Michael Apter le condujeron a describir lo que él llamó el “telic” (del griego _telos_ o _meta_) y los modos, o estados de motivación “paratélicos”. En el estado télico, un individuo está motivado por una meta u objetivo concreto por ejemplo la remuneración por el trabajo hecho. En el modo paratélico, el individuo está motivado en primera instancia por la actividad en sí misma motivación intrínseca.
Me llaman a cenar, Peter, pero ahí tienes eso, por si todavía no lo has encontrado. Ahora te toca a ti encajarlo en el contexto de este hilo.
Suerte.


----------



## inib

Irvette said:


> That`s why I asked this question.


 Congratulations and thanks, Irvette, for your patience with all of us. Sometimes I go off at a tangent because it is inevitable that one question leads to another, but Peterdg has got us back to the original theme, (though he has now asked a new question about the "componente télico" which will probably distract us again!!).
I do hope that after all our deliberating, we will be able to give you a good answer, but it looks like you didn't ask an EASY question!


----------



## Peterdg

Gracias Irma pero la verdad, todavía no veo cómo encaja.

La NGLE es un libro estupendo (en muchas ocasiones) pero a veces me enoja. Tendría que explicar las cosas pero si utilizan palabras para explicar algo y ni siquiera las encuentras en su propio DRAE, en mi opinión hay algo que no funciona.

"Télico" tampoco está en el índice del NGLE. (El índice realmente no vale *nada*). Es posible que expliquen el término por alguna parte pero, la verdad, no tengo ganas para ir a buscarlo en las 1000 páginas.

Ya veremos. ¿Quizá Donbill pueda explicarnos? Al fin y al cabo, es él que me (nos) dirigió a este artículo


----------



## SevenDays

It seems to me the imperfect does more than just represent an action as _unfinished_; the imperfect also underscores a sense of _*ongoingness*_, an event _*in progress*_, with no beginning or end. It represents therefore a _present in the past._ So, if in the now-present there is difference between *she tells me *and _*she is telling me*_ (the -ing progressive puts more emphasis on the act of telling), then that same difference applies in the past-present of _*she was telling me*_. That works in Spanish too, where the imperfect _*decía*_ is that _presente del pasado_. Similarly, _*estaba diciendo*_ and _*estuvo diciendo*_ give greater emphasis to that sense of continuity (_estuvo_, of course, in a limited time frame, as has been stated). 

"Télico" (*telic*) is an interesting concept. It deals with the notion of _completness_, where an activity, as represented by the verb or verb phrase, is seen as having a natural end-point. So, if I understand this concept correctly, in_* she was telling*_, "was telling" is _*a*telic_ because there is no natural end-point; she could go on "telling" forever. In _*she was eating an apple*_, "was eating" is _telic_ because soon enough she would be done eating the apple.

Cheers


----------



## donbill

Peterdg said:


> Gracias Irma pero la verdad, todavía no veo cómo encaja.
> 
> La NGLE es un libro estupendo (en muchas ocasiones) pero a veces me enoja. Tendría que explicar las cosas pero si utilizan palabras para explicar algo y ni siquiera las encuentras en su propio DRAE, en mi opinión hay algo que no funciona.
> 
> "Télico" tampoco está en el índice del NGLE. (El índice realmente no vale *nada*). Es posible que expliquen el término por alguna parte pero, la verdad, no tengo ganas para ir a buscarlo en las 1000 páginas.
> 
> Ya veremos. ¿Quizá Donbill pueda explicarnos? Al fin y al cabo, es él que me (nos) dirigió a este artículo



Estimado amigo:

_Télico_, en contextos lingüísticos, quiere decir 'delimitado'. Tiene que ver con el 'aspecto léxico' de verbos. La definición y la explicación se pueden encontrar en párrafos 23.2.1a, 23.2.1b y 23.2.1c de NGLE. 

Por ejemplo,_ leer un libro_ es un evento télico que "finaliza en el momento en el que se llega a su fin. . . .  de forma similar a como el proceso de entrar en una sala (logro) concluye cuando se ingresa en ella." (23.1.1b, p. 432).

Saludos


----------



## donbill

SevenDays said:


> So, if I understand this concept correctly, in_* she was telling*_, "was telling" is _telic_ because there is no natural end-point; she could go on "telling" forever. In _*she was eating an apple*_, "was eating" is _*a*telic_ because soon enough she would be done eating the apple.
> 
> Cheers



Isn't just the opposite?

_He entered the room, sat down and ate._ (_ate_ is atélico because there is no natural end point.)
_He entered the room, sat down and ate an apple_. _(ate_ is télico because the event is defined by the conclusion--that is, the disappearance of the apple.)


----------



## SevenDays

donbill said:


> Isn't just the opposite?
> 
> _He entered the room, sat down and ate._ (_ate_ is atélico because there is no natural end point.)
> _He entered the room, sat down and ate an apple_. _(ate_ is télico because the event is defined by the conclusion--that is, the disappearance of the apple.)



Yes, thanks. Good catch. 
Obviously, I can't type and watch CNN at the same time...
I'll go back and fix it


----------



## donbill

SevenDays said:


> Yes, thanks. Good catch.
> Obviously, I can't type and watch CNN at the same time...
> I'll go back and fix it



I have no talent at all for multi-tasking! I'm struggling with this message! 

I look forward to reading more of your posts.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Excelente ´télica´ explicación, Donbill y SevenDays.


----------



## Irma2011

Peterdg said:


> Gracias Irma pero la verdad, todavía no veo cómo encaja.
> 
> La NGLE es un libro estupendo (en muchas ocasiones) pero a veces me enoja. Tendría que explicar las cosas pero si utilizan palabras para explicar algo y ni siquiera las encuentras en su propio DRAE, en mi opinión hay algo que no funciona.
> 
> "Télico" tampoco está en el índice del NGLE. (El índice realmente no vale *nada*). Es posible que expliquen el término por alguna parte pero, la verdad, no tengo ganas para ir a buscarlo en las 1000 páginas.
> 
> Ya veremos. ¿Quizá Donbill pueda explicarnos? Al fin y al cabo, es él que me (nos) dirigió a este artículo


Añado este enlace a las explicaciones ya dadas por donbill y SevenDays en este hilo. No tuve tiempo de leerlo con mucho detenimiento, pero por lo que he visto, el concepto de 'télico' no parece ser muy distinto del de 'perfectivo' como aspecto verbal. 
Bueno, es la primera vez que intento enviar un enlace, a ver si me sale (página 263 en adelante).
http://books.google.es/books?id=-4HjuNOHAr8C&pg=PA265&lpg=PA265&dq=%22t%C3%A9lico%22&source=bl&ots=E7kbJZxg_T&sig=seMKk-kq3YXcla-4xVxlenXkzZ4&hl=es&ei=K9vDTd6ZDsGFhQeUzPDvAw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=10&ved=0CFcQ6AEwCQ#v=onepage&q=%22t%C3%A9lico%22&f=false


----------



## Irvette

I know my question is not easy. On the website "123teach me" I could see how they are translated and Preterito Imperfecto times into English.
 Imperfecto I was speaking, used to speak, spoke hablaba
 and I spoke habla Pretérito
 I know that now I digress from a subject, but it also gives me a problem. Can I ask for examples of these two times of the why and not otherwise?
 I'm not sure I can rely on this site, I've found and from which from time to time I take advantage. That's why I asked the question, under the title `estuve hablando Vs. estaba hablando`.


----------



## Peterdg

Thanks all fot the "télico" explanation


----------



## Irma2011

Irvette said:


> I know my question is not easy. On the website "123teach me" I could see how they are translated and Preterito Imperfecto times into English.
> Imperfecto I was speaking, used to speak, spoke hablaba
> and I spoke habl*é* Pretérito
> I know that now I digress from a subject, but it also gives me a problem. Can I ask for examples of these two times of the why and not otherwise?
> I'm not sure I can rely on this site, I've found and from which from time to time I take advantage. That's why I asked the question, under the title `estuve hablando Vs. estaba hablando`.


Irvette, te pido disculpas por haber complicado demasiado la respuesta a una pregunta que no era muy difícil de responder. Lo que pasó es que surgió una duda con la construcción inglesa _"He was telling me...."_ y eso dio lugar al intercambio tan largo de mensajes. 
Lee de nuevo las 3 primeras respuestas a tu pregunta, las que te han dado chamyto, donbill e inib, porque son las únicas que necesitas para entender la diferencia entre estas dos construcciones. El resto del hilo trata sólo de un uso muy concreto, en inglés, que no te hace falta.

But, just in case, I'll ellaborate a little on the answer.

Estos dos tiempos a veces los confunde un no nativo porque *los dos son progresivos*, pero hay una diferencia clara entre ellos: 

El imperfecto progresivo, _“estaba hablando”,_ sólo indica el desarrollo (process, course) de la acción, una *situación*, no expresa ni su principio ni su final. Aunque la acción haya terminado, lo que interesa es su transcurso, su desarrollo, que puede ser interrumpido por una acción: 

“_*Estaba comiendo* _(escenario, situación) _cuando *dieron* _(suceso = event) _la noticia”_

El pretérito progresivo, _“estuve hablando”,_ se centra en la acción que tuvo lugar y se prolongó (por eso se utiliza una forma progresiva) *dentro de un espacio de tiempo definido, limitado,* con un principio y un final. Aquí no hay posibilidad de que la actividad sea interrumpida por otra acción.


Más ejemplos:

1. “_*Estaba hablando*_ con ellos cuando empezó la tormenta” = “I was speaking with them when the storm began” (= I was* in the process* of speaking with them…….., *that was the situation* when the storm began, we are focusing on the situation).

2. _“Estuve hablando_ con ellos esta mañana” (I spent *a specific amount of time* speaking with them) = “I spoke to/with them this morning”

¿Prefieres las explicaciones en inglés?


----------



## Irvette

if you don`t mind, in english... but examples in two, please. Thanks a lot for helping me. Saludos


----------



## Redflower

Felicitaciones por la explicación a Irma2011!!!


----------



## Irvette

I can see I`m not the only person who has problem with it.


----------



## Irma2011

Muchas gracias, Redflower, pero tú habrías dado la misma explicación, el español es tu lengua materna.

OK, here's my try in English. I hope it's not too bad:

Non-native speakers may find it difficult to tell the difference between these two Spanish tenses because they are *both progressive*, but the contrast is quite clear:

The pretérito imperfecto progresivo, _“estaba hablando”,_ describes only the process/course/duration of an action. No idea of beginning or end is implied. We are only interested in the process of the action, which *can be interrupted by an event*: 

“*Estaba comiendo *(I was *in the process* of eating) _cuando *dieron* _(event) _la noticia (when the news was released/announced....)”_

The pretérito perfecto simple progresivo, _“estuve hablando”,_ focuses on an action that was in progress (that’s why a progressive form is used) *within a limited space of time, a space of time with beginning and end, taken as a single whole *(that’s why the preterite is used)*.*
*The action cannot be interrupted.*

Another example:

1. “*Estaba hablando* con ellos cuando empezó la tormenta” = “I was speaking with them when the storm began” (= I was* in the process* of speaking with them…….., *that was the situation* when the storm began, we are focusing on the ongoing situation).

2. _“*Estuve hablando*_ con ellos esta mañana” (I spent *a specific amount of time* speaking with them) = “I spoke to/with them this morning”

Better now? Feel free to ask anything you don't understand. Any of us will be glad to answer it.


----------



## inib

Yes, Irma. Congratulations. It *is* a good explanation, and you're the only one who has dared to give it so fully. Though I had wonderful Spanish teachers when I was in England, the "pretérito perfecto simple progresivo" was never contemplated in our classes. Later I got used to hearing it over here (in Spain) and began to use it, but it was only really after hearing many (Spanish) pupils (of English) say "last night I was watching a film" (wrong, if the sentence doesn't continue), instead of "last night I watched a film" (right), that I  realised that in most cases the *progressive* tense in Spanish has to be translated by a *simple* tense in English.


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Yes, Irma. Congratulations. It *is* a good explanation, and you're the only one who has dared to give it so fully. Though I had wonderful Spanish teachers when I was in England, the "pretérito perfecto simple progresivo" was never contemplated in our classes. Later I got used to hearing it over here (in Spain) and began to use it, but it was only really after hearing many (Spanish) pupils (of English) say "last night I was watching a film" (wrong, if the sentence doesn't continue), instead of "last night I watched a film" (right), that I realised that in most cases the *progressive* tense in Spanish has to be translated by a *simple* tense in English.


And I think you're absoutely right.


----------



## Irvette

My english also isn`t so good, so don`t worry be happy. Ok. 

May I also use Imperfecto, if I want to tell that someone used to do something but in spanish of course?


----------



## inib

Irma2011 said:


> And I think you're absoutely right.


 
So did I, until I found this thread and had to become "chaquetera" again!
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2134250


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> I  realised that in most cases the *progressive* tense in Spanish has to be translated by a *simple* tense in English.



I agree! It seems that we anglohablantes can't wrap our heads around the idea that _estar + -ndo_ in the pretérito simple doesn't have to be translated was -ing. Indeed, a simple tense is almost always the best way to express it.

This has been an interesting thread!

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> So did I, until I found this thread and had to become "chaquetera" again!


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2134250



inib said:


> I realised that *in most cases* the *progressive* tense in Spanish has to be translated by a *simple* tense in English.


You said it!




donbill said:


> It seems that we anglohablantes can't wrap our heads around the idea that _estar + -ndo_ in the pretérito simple doesn't have to be translated was -ing. Indeed, a simple tense is





donbill said:


> *almost always* the best way to express it.


And donbill said it!


Gracias también a todos.


----------



## Irma2011

Irvette said:


> May I also use *i*mperfecto, if I want to tell that someone used to do something, but in *S*panish, of course?


Yes:
_"I used to read a couple of hours before going to bed" = "Antes leía un par de horas antes de irme a la cama"._ (No quería repetir la palabra _'antes'_, pero quizá es inevitable).
_"We used to live in the outskirts" = "Antes vivíamos en las afueras"._


----------



## Irvette

Thanks a lot for help.


----------



## blasita

I´m so happy it´s clear to you now, Irvette.  I think that it´s a good idea to open new threads (if your questions are about ´used to´/other tenses different from the one in the title of this thread) whenever you need it.  Good luck.

Un hurra por todos los nativos y no nativos que han dado/que dan siempre tan claros y acertados comentarios. Y por los que respetamos todas las opiniones, y que desde siempre hemos pensado que (_también en inglés_) muchas veces un no nativo puede hacerlo en este caso igual o mejor.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lavernock

Hi Irvette

This is sometimes difficult for English native speakers to understand. But let's try.

Vi a Juan ayer, *estuvimos hablando* un buen rato. The main thing I want to express is the fact we were talking or talked for quite a while. The news is that I talked to him.

*Estaba hablando *con Juan  cuando vi un accidente. Here the main message is not that we were talking, but that  I saw an accident, " *Estaba hablando"* is just what I happened to be doing at the time.  The *"estaba"* form can only be translated into English as was or were talking. Past continuous and is usually a background idea ie were talking when something else happened. I hope this helps.

Best wishes


----------



## Irvette

Hey Lavernock, I`m from Poland, but I think you mean people who speak english. Oh well, I don`t have a good command of english. Greetings


----------

